# Mill?



## Cody Killgore (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys. My uncle picked up this mill. I guess it is a horizontal milling machine? I have never even seen one of these. Can anybody tell me anything about this? If I try to get it from my uncle, what kind of value you think it would have? He says it runs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like some kind of mill used for slotting or cutting keyways. If it can turn fast enough you could convert it to a rock surface grinder or mount a 1" x 6" wheel on it then take some square stock 1 1/4" and smaller square that will slide inside it. Mount a idler wheel on the smaller tube. Weld it to some kind of mount that will will attach to the mill. Make it long enough to be able to run a 72" belt. Put a coil spring in the bigger tubing to give the smaller tube spring tension and wala you have a surface grinder that will use a 72" belt. The only problem is moving the table back and forth will be much slower than a real surface grinder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow. Great idea robert. That sounds like a lot of work! Lol! I'll see what he wants for it and decide if it's worth the trouble. I definitely would love to have a surface grinder.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

That 's a horizontal mill, it's best uses where for slotting, grooving, slitting, cutting keyways and especially cutting gears. That one looks pretty rough, value would depend on how worn it is and how much of the original parts are missing or intact. Rust and play in the table and the hand wheels are important also. I also do not see any of the hand wheels, are they with the machine? I have an old Burke horizontal mill, but it was in great condition when I found it and also had a vertical attachment. Old machinery can be a money pit and parts difficult to find. That was a good brand in it's day, and it is good and heavy cast iron but I would do some research on line and see if you could find some pics of complete machines to see what is missing. I do not see any step pulleys to vary speeds either. It will be a bear to move and if it doesn't really work well it will take up space and be a waste of money. I'm not saying it is a bad machine, just be careful, it looks very rough, imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

In addition, if you think you would like a surface grinder, then look for a surface grinder. A tool dedicated to do a specific task will work much better. You will never be able to turn the hand wheels on a horizontal mill fast enough to do a good job as a surface grinder.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> In addition, if you think you would like a surface grinder, then look for a surface grinder. A tool dedicated to do a specific task will work much better. You will never be able to turn the hand wheels on a horizontal mill fast enough to do a good job as a surface grinder.



Thanks for all the info! I'm not sure where the wheels are. He had a couple boxes of parts that came with it so it could be in there. The more I think about it, the more I think it would be more trouble than it's worth. And that, like you said, I'll be better off getting a machine that is made to do specifically what I would like it to do (i.e. surface grinder).

Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 29, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'm not sure where the wheels are. He had a couple boxes of parts that came with it so it could be in there. The more I think about it, the more I think it would be more trouble than it's worth. And that, like you said, I'll be better off getting a machine that is made to do specifically what I would like it to do (i.e. surface grinder).
> 
> Thanks!!!


 Cody, I have three knife maker friends that have converted rock surface grinders to 72" belt surface grinders and I use them now and then. I've tried them both ways and much prefer the belt because it's easier to change grit sizes. If I had more room in my shop I'd have one my self but as it is I have access to theirs any time need to.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 30, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Cody, I have three knife maker friends that have converted rock surface grinders to 72" belt surface grinders and I use them now and then. I've tried them both ways and much prefer the belt because it's easier to change grit sizes. If I had more room in my shop I'd have one my self but as it is I have access to theirs any time need to.



Good point Robert. I wish they sold them with belts. I'd hate to buy a shiny new surface grinder and start bolting/welding stuff to it, lol.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 30, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Good point Robert. I wish they sold them with belts. I'd hate to buy a shiny new surface grinder and start bolting/welding stuff to it, lol.


Mel Pardue and a number of knife makers have done just that. A major plus is you don't ever have to dress the wheel to keep it flat, you just change the belt when it wears out and you don't have to use messy coolant.


----------

